
Show HN: go back in time and get nostalgic about 2010 with rrrewind.com - earlyriser
http://rrrewind.com
======
acangiano
I realize this is probably a pet project for the fun of it, but at least you
may want to monetize the Amazon section.

~~~
earlyriser
Thanks. Actually the original idea was made something with affiliate links and
Top games, top books, top songs... But it changed into more a media
consumption app. Your idea is still good, but I'm more focused on make
something useful and look to monetize it later.

------
cosgroveb
This is really cool! I would like to be able to have an easier way to view a
specific date. A calendar button would be nice.

Also the ability to see the most popular results for a date range?

~~~
earlyriser
thanks for your input. a calendar is in my to-dos. At this moment you can use
the archives link top-right

------
armandososa
Looks like top stories on HN grow to be top stories elsewhere.

~~~
earlyriser
Yes. I notice that too. I would like to do some visualizations of trends in
time.

------
altuzar
Not sure about the logo, and the colors behind the logo. Liked the Dribble
addition. Maybe the photos and designs make the site shine.

~~~
earlyriser
got a suggestion? the idea is left=past=hot right=now=cool hot stuff that
becomes cool

------
rokhayakebe
I would like to see something similar, but that tells me what major events
which happened on this day the past years.

~~~
dangrossman
"This day in history", appearing in print, then radio, then on birthday cards,
then television, then the internet. If you look, you'll find what you seek
pretty much everywhere.

------
kongqiu
Very cool idea. You could even go the breadpig route and sell "On this
date..." birthday cards for geeks!

~~~
earlyriser
Thanks. Checking that. Does it really work?

------
jaxn
HN only goes back to 10/28?

~~~
earlyriser
Yes. I added it a bit late. Same for Dribbble.

